# Plano Pets store



## niko

Today I visited Plano Pets, a store located on the corner of Spring Valley and Alma in Plano.

Despite the not-so-good words that I had heard about that store it was very interesting to see a few species of fish that one usually sees only on a picture. The pictures below were taken from the internet, not at the store, and are meant only as a reference:

- Barbus fasciolatus
An african barb with very, very nice brown coloring and a lot of dark blue almost black vertical stripes:


















- Orizias javanicus
A small killiefish looking fish with glowing blue eyes. The eggs stay attached on the female for some time and often can be seen like small clusters hanging in front of the ventral fin. The body is almost completely transparent. The fish school pretty good too:









- Golden tetra
These looked amazing, I had never seen them so healthy and nice looking. I'd say they are the perfect fish for a tank with a lot of bronze colored crypts:









- Killifish
Aphyosemions, pretty rare to find at a pet fish store. This is a species close to the one they had:









- Roseline barbs









- Leaf fish:









- Neon tetras 
75 cents a piece

The store is dominated by dog/cat merchandise but the interesting fish probably make it worthwhile checking every so often.

--Nikolay


----------



## Spar

Thanks Nikolay. I may have to go pick up some Neons tomorrow  Giving up on Cardinals!


----------



## Walter Klockers

*Re: Plano Pets*

Niko,

As you know, I live in Plano. Plano Pets has moved three times since I've lived here (seven years). I was always underimpressed with the store for a number of reasons.

On August 16th, I visited the store because I had some time to burn. I spotted those barbs you referred to, as well as some other species of fish that surprised me. The fish selection is MUCH improved.

I love the look of those barbs. The only thing that's holding me back from purchasing them is that many barbs swim in a "nervous" manner that is not relaxing to my eye. I favor schooling habits of the Scissor-tails or Rummy-nose. They are far more soothing to watch, and not like these "Martha-fish."

I'm still debating though, because most of the fish in my tank have red or orange on them (P. denisonii, Rummy-nose, male Rosey Barbs, Glow Lights)...and these would fit in nicely with that color scheme. Also, I've never seen them offered for sale at any LFS that I've frequented.


----------



## milalic

I in fact have buyed fish from them since they moved to their latest location. They have some interesting fish. Last time i went I bought a killi, Aphy Autrale.

None of the fish I bought from them have die.


----------

